
Ask HN: Anyone Using Google's “Speech-to-Text” Service? - rayvy
I&#x27;m thinking about building a little test app that uses Google&#x27;s Speech to Text Service, but since it involves money (yea you can do a bit for free, but generally speaking, there&#x27;s a cost involved) I&#x27;m trying to make sure all my bases are covered before I do a deeper dive.<p>Basically I&#x27;m looking for something similar to the following functionality:<p>1. Client sends request with audio
2. App server receives request and forwards to Google&#x27;s S2T API
3. S2T transcribes the audio into text and responds to the app server
4. App server responds to client with transcribed text<p>Would this type of functionality be available? Any help is appreciated.
======
sadris
Amazon has a s2t API as well

